# PFS #7: Among the Living



## IronWolf (Dec 11, 2010)

IC thread for completion of the Pathfinder Society Organized play game running PFS#7 - Among the Living.

Players:

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]
[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]
[MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION]


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 11, 2010)

reserved post for possible future use.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 11, 2010)

*Entering the Lounge*

The pathfinders move quickly to the lounge area upon hearing the voice above the incessant moaning and fading screams from about the opera house.  Upon reaching the doorway and entering the group sees several theater goers pressed up against the bar as a pair of zombies are being directed by a woman wearing a long tunic with the emblem of Zyphus hanging from her neck.  

The theater goers are cowering fear as they push the people in front closer to the approaching zombies that lumber towards them.  Rynn recognizes one of the theater goers as the renowned Magistros Sebastus Hustavan.  As he sees you enter the room, he hesitates but a moment and then calls out "I outrank everyone in the room, your Emperor requires you to save me!"

The woman with the Zyphus symbol bearing a heavy pick, similar to as is depicted on the amulet about her neck and calls "Kill the usurpers, my minions, for the glory of Zyphus and for the glory of Fel Bustrani!"

The zombies turn from their previous targets and begin to shuffle across the floor towards you.

[sblock=OOC]

Go ahead and roll initiative and post actions.  One female human wielding a pick and two zombies along with a crowd of theater attendees pressed up against and behind the bar.  I have included the init rolls for the other side and Kyra below for an idea of when you will be going.

Also - feel free to suggest actions for Kyra if you have something you would rather see her do.  She is of course, a 1st level cleric.

The orange dot is the female human wielding a pick, the red are the zombies, the green are the theater attendees.

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Kyra's Init -- 1d20=5
Pick Wielding Woman Init -- 1d20+3=6
Zombie Init -- 1d20=1
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 11, 2010)

*Round One*

Miryam springs forward, passing the table with ease as she twirls across the floor with stunning speed.  The whip uncoils as if an extension of herself and wraps around the handle of the pick the woman wields.  A look of surprise crosses her face as Miryam reverses direction on the whip and pulls the pick from her hands.

Jalil says a quick prayer and with an outstretched hand sends a beam of Saranrae's fire flying across the room, flying wide of the surprised woman and crashing into the wall beyond.

The woman clutches her holy symbol with her now freed hands and utters several words of her own and then directs a finger towards Rynn.  A sudden, uncontrollable urge to flee overcomes her, distinct images of corpses rising from ancient graves filling her head.

Kyra shifts slightly to a better position and waits for the zombies that are lumbering forward to draw closer.  As they draw quite close, she grasps her own holy symbol Sarenrae and a wave of energy washes outward from her striking the rotten corpses that have turned their attention away from the cowering theater attendees and begun moving towards the pathfinders.  The energy strikes the zombies and both, shudder but a moment as they continue forward.

The older man still trying to move closer to you from behind the bar calls out "For the glory of Taldor, you must free me from the bowels of hell!"


[sblock=OOC]

Rynn was hit with a cause fear.

Party Health

Miryam:		Unharmed
Jalil:		Unharmed
Kyra:		Unharmed
Rynn:		Unharmed

Enemy Health

Female Human:   Unharmed
Zombie 1:		Slightly Wounded
Zombie 2:       Slightly Wounded


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Rynn's Will Save - 1d20+2=12
Kyra Channel - 1d6+1=3
Zombie Will Save - 1d20+3=6
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 11, 2010)

As the zombies close with him, Jalil reaches out and touches one of them. Sarenrae's light flows through his hand and the zombie writhes as it feels itself being unmade.

[sblock=Dice Rolls]Critical Hit for 5 points:

(From Myth-Weavers)
Disrupt Undead:
Dice Roll: 1d20+1 1d6
d20 Results: 20 (Total = 21)
d6 Results: 3

Dice Roll: 1d20+1 1d6
d20 Results: 9 (Total = 10)
d6 Results: 2
Crit Confirm [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 13, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
Is the priestess's holy symbol in her hand only, or still around her neck?
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 13, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]

In her hand, but with a chain around her neck.  So if it fell from her hand it would be caught by the chain that goes around her neck.

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Dec 13, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
Does Rynn need a save every round against the Cause Fear? [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]

Rynn does not need to make another save.  There is one more round in the cause fear left.  So after this round Rynn will be free to act normally again.

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 15, 2010)

"Enough of this, acolyte! Let your god rest!" Miryam calls out. She leaps at the priestess, twirling in the air. Her whip coils back around her form as she grabs at her foe.

[sblock=ooc]
Miryam sheathes her whip, takes a 5' step, and initiates a grapple with the priestess.
1d20+2=14
for the CMB attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 16, 2010)

Miryam leaps with a flourish, twirling through the air as she grabs at the foe just ahead of her.  Such a move of spinning silks and graceful movement she easily manages to grab hold of the woman with the holy symbol and retain her in her grasp.  Her opponent struggles to free herself, but Miryam's grip is surprisingly strong as she keeps a firm hold on her.

Jalil reaches forward, touching the zombie ahead of him the power of Sarenrae's light flowing strongly from his arm and into the rotting flesh of the corpse before him.  The zombie writhes as it tries to get away from the touch but is unable to do so.  Failing at that it tries to bat at Jalil with a mighty swipe of its left arm, it issuing guttural sounds as it does do, but fails to hit Jalil who ducks out of the way.

Kyra, just to Jalil's left lets her holy symbol fall to her chest as she makes a wide swing with her scimitar.  The zombie ahead is already swinging at her and the movement causes Kyra to miss with her swing as she suddenly has to half-step back to avoid the blow from the rotting corpse in front of her.

Rynn, just outside the door takes another several steps away and then seems to become aware of her surroundings once again, the waves of fear just experienced washing away as she finds herself outside the lounge away from the fight.

The older man continues making small steps towards his would be rescuers, calling out just after Jalil delivered the power of Sarenrae to the corpse in front of him "A glorious strike, peasant! The divinde hand of Emperor Stavian has guided you here to save me!"


[sblock=OOC]

Mowgli, the confirm did confirm since it was just a touch attack.

Rynn, the fear affect is over.  You can act normally in this upcoming round.

Miryam, you have the female cleric grappled.


Party Health

Miryam:		Unharmed
Jalil:		Unharmed
Kyra:		Unharmed
Rynn:		Unharmed

Enemy Health

Female Human:   Unharmed
Zombie 1:		Critically Wounded
Zombie 2:       Slightly Wounded


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Zombie Attacks - 1d20+4=6, 1d20+4=15
Kyra Attack - 1d20+1=2
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 21, 2010)

Holding fast to the cleric, Miryam wraps her whip around her neck and challenges, "You are unarmed, your corpses will fall, and your utter failure here cannot please any god. So, now, the only question remaining, is how much do you want to suffer?"

[sblock]
Miryam Pins the priestess and tries to keep her from speaking. The whip is just for flavor.
1d20+7=21
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2010)

Jalil shoots the blathering nobleman an irritated look as he swings his scimitar at the zombie before him.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if I hit, so I'll let you post the results accordingly.

To Hit (1d20+1=12)
Damage (1d6+1=3)[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Dec 22, 2010)

Rynn rushes back into the room, her long hair trailing behind the elf as she dances through her allies, the elven blade weaving an intricate dance in the air, whistling as she assaults the undead.

[sblock=ooc]
Move: Behind Jalil
Standard: Charge! rynn's charge on Zombie 1 if alive, Zombie 2 if 1 is dead (1d20+7=17, 1d10+4=8) AC drops to 14, but hits AC 17 for 8 damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 10/10     AC: 16   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 15
 Init: +03   ST(F):+05   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08
  Per: +02                        

  BAB: 00       CMB: 03     CMD: 03

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Elven Curved Blade      +5        1d10+4         19-20/x2     +4 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +1        1d6 +3         20/x2     

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (3 - 2 known) 1/3 left
    * Create Water                        * Shield of Faith
    * Detect Magic                        * Divine Favor
    * Light                                    * CLW (Bonus Spell)
    * Mending
```
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 25, 2010)

[sblock=Happy Holidays]

Happy Holiday wishes for everyone!

[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]

Just a heads up that I am still here - the holidays have the best of me!  We'll be getting the show on the road again after the first of the new year.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I'm still here as well! Hope everyone's holidays are/were good, and I'm looking forward to getting this thing rolling again![/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Miryam continues to work the female cleric into a pin and while commenting on her precarious state also works, successfully, to keep the female cleric from replying beyond just mumbled words.

Jalil glances at the nobleman commenting on the rescue attempt and then turns his attention back to the zombie in front of him.  With a hasty swing he manages to just catch the zombie with the edge of his blade as Rynn appears from the doorway rushing forward with speed and working the elven blade in from the other side.  Between the two slices the pair send the zombie to the floor, the last movements slowing before it remains still.

Kyra makes another swing at the zombie and falters in her step as the zombie brings both arms back across in a powerful swing catching Kyra in the head and neck area.  The blow drives Kyra to the ground where she remains unmoving, blood trickling from the corner of her mouth.


[sblock=OOC]

Sorry for the delay in getting back into the swing of things.  Hopefully it wasn't so much that we can't get this game rolling forward again!


Party Health

Miryam:		Unharmed
Jalil:		Unharmed
Kyra:		Unconcious
Rynn:		Unharmed

Enemy Health

Female Human:   Unharmed (Pinned)
Zombie 1:		Dead
Zombie 2:       Slightly Wounded


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Zombie Attacks - 1d20+4=6, 1d20+4=15
Kyra Attack - 1d20+1=2
Z2 Attack - 1d20+4=24
Z2 Crit Confirm - 1d20+4=21
Z2 Crit Damage - 2d6+8=13
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2011)

Jalil sees their new comrade fall and moves quickly to a more advantageous position before striking again at the Zombie. When he does, his blade bites deep into rotting flesh!

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Move to position just north of the Zombie and attack.
To Hit (1d20+1=16)
Damage (1d6+1=7)[/sblock]

OOC: Hey [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION], [MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] - we're rolling!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 11, 2011)

Miryam calls out to the assorted citizenry, "Rope!" followed by tightening the whip around the priestess's neck, telling her, "You are defeated, call your zombie off!"

Grapple Check (1d20+7=14)
Unarmed Damage (Nonlethal) (1d3+2=5)


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 18, 2011)

Jalil moves quickly to close in on the zombie that struck Kyra down.  With a powerful swing he sends the blade deep into the zombie flesh ending the last of the life-force left as it staggers to the ground falling awkwardly over Kyra's legs who remains motionless.

Miryam calls for rope and one of the cowering theater patrons hurriedly removes a silk tie and throws it to her as Miryam continues to keep the assailant pinned.

"For the glory of Taldor!" the old man calls still moving closer to Jalil.  "Now get me out of this infernal place before it is the end of us all!"

[sblock=OOC]


Party Health

Miryam:		Unharmed
Jalil:		Unharmed
Kyra:		Unconcious
Rynn:		Unharmed

Enemy Health

Female Human:   Moderately Wounded (Nonlethal) (Pinned)
Zombie 1:		Dead
Zombie 2:       Dead

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2011)

Jalil holds up a hand and fixes the nobleman with a stern gaze. "Hold, sir, as I look to my fallen companion!" He bends to examine Kyra, doing what he can for her wounds.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Intimidate Check, Heal Check (1d20+5=24, 1d20+3=23)
Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=4)

The Intimidate Check is for fluff only - not an actual effort to demoralize him, just a measure of his success in getting the fool to back down a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 19, 2011)

Miryam grabs the silk tie. "Thank you, kind sir," she speaks, as she binds the priestess.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]We still moving forward on this one? Maybe it wasn't the MythWeavers location that was holding us up . . . 

Do we need to give this game up as a lost cause?

If we do, will we be able to play this scenario again with these characters at another time since we didn't finish it?[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 8, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]No idea, but I agree with your assessment. This is my first and only PFS experience, so I don't mind what the answer is in any case all that much.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]

I am open to continuing the game if people would like.  EN World had the malware incident which kept me away for several days to make sure things were cleaned up and then life got busy.  

I am certainly willing and interested in continuing if people would like and we have active players.

In regards to playing again if the game does fold...  No one will get a chronicle sheet if we don't finish and I look at it as a group sat down to play and then walked away an encounter or two into the session.  So the game results would not be officially recorded.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I'm up for carrying on, of course  - let's get it going again![/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 9, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Same here. Let's continue.
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 10, 2011)

Miryam binds the priestess with the silk tie, doing her best to make sure the knot is secure as the priestess eases her struggles somewhat.

Jalil speaks sternly to the man demanding to be escorted out of this place as he quickly turns his attention to the fallen Kyra.  With words of healing he manages to staunch the worst of the wounds as Kyra begins to awake.  She struggles to sit up, grimacing slightly as she does so.  With a nod of appreciation, she closes her eyes, her own lips moving in prayer to Sarenrae and she calls forth the the blessing of her own to further heal her own wounds.

The old man ceases his forward movement and continues "Fine.  Help your comrade, then get me out of here!"

[sblock=OOC]

Party Health

Miryam:		Unharmed
Jalil:		Unharmed
Kyra:		Slightly Wounded
Rynn:		Unharmed

Enemy Health

Female Human:   Unharmed (Pinned)
Zombie 1:		Dead
Zombie 2:           Dead



[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2011)

"In due time, sir." He turns to Kyra. "Glad you're feeling better." With these words he finds a corpse with clothing suitable for making bindings with and begins tearing strips. Once he has enough he moves to the pinned priestess and begins tying her hands. "Someone search this creature, please. If nothing else, take her holy symbol so that she's unable to cast or make more of those rotten zombies!"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 11, 2011)

Miryam gladly does the honors, taking whatever she can from the priestess.

"Now then, summoning zombies isn't a common activity at the theater, even for a failure of an acolyte like yourself. Why here? Why now?"


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 14, 2011)

Using more strips of cloth Jalil and Miryam manage to more securely bound the struggling priestess.  Miryam yanks the holy symbol from the woman which causes the prisoner to kick hard against her bonds before slowly easing her resistance - finding them too taut and secure to afford her much opportunity at the moment.

The priestess responds to Miryam's questions "Our time has come, our power is unleashed!  We cannot be stopped now!  The whole of Oppara will rise as zombies and Zyphus will rule this region and continent once again!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 23, 2011)

"I think this one has little left to offer us, and we need to move forward - this is surely connected to the disappearance of our friend. Any suggestions as to what to do with her?"


----------



## renau1g (Feb 23, 2011)

"Is there a broom closet or maybe a chest we can lock her in? I would imagine that a theater would have some chest of clothing..." Rynn says, stirring after long moments of silence.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 24, 2011)

"Zyphus..." Miryam wonders aloud. "Well, then, I guess I won't threaten you with death. How about life? A long, _painful_ life in a Taldorian dungeon? Or perhaps as Calistria's plaything? Little wasps, stinging you gently, crawling in between the folds of your clothing, filling your waking hours with pinches and burning, and your sleep with... well, you won't get any sleep."

"Why don't you tell me more about what you and your temple have planned?"


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 27, 2011)

Rynn notices a small closet to the left of the bar along the back wall that was likely used to store supplies that appears as if it would make a suitable location to lock the woman up in for some time.

Miryam pushes more on the restrained priestess, threatening her with life in a Taldorian dungeon and seeking to gain more information on the cult's plans.  The priestess remains defensive, only a slight look of the direness of her actual predicament showing on her face.

"Your meddling cannot stop us now!  The plan has been set into motion and that bumbling Pathfinder fool Wuthers helped lead us straight to the Zyphus Stone.  The power of the stone is unlocked now and already its power begins to creep from here and out across the city." the priestess replies.  "You are too late!"

The older man who had been demanding help earlier, takes another step for forward and begins "You sirs are under orders of the Emperor to save me and take me from this place.  Do you not know who I am?  I am Magistros Hustavan!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 27, 2011)

"We'll be with you in a moment, Magistros. Though the danger seems slight enough at the moment . . . feel free to make your way out if you'd rather not wait for us."


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 27, 2011)

A look of shock passes across the Magistros face.  "With the dead rising and the mayhem out there?  I think not.  The Emperor would not be pleased if any harm were to fall upon me."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 27, 2011)

"Excellent. Then we'll greatly appreciate your patience for a moment or two as we take care of a few things." Jalil attempts a charming smile as he speaks to the Magistros, but the stress of the battle and his preoccupation with their mission has left him with little patience . . . his attempt comes off more cold and menacing than reassuring.

Diplomacy (1d20+5=6)


----------



## renau1g (Mar 1, 2011)

"I think what he means is, shut up, sit down, or we'll leave you to the undead" Rynn says angrily. 









*OOC:*


intimidate (1d20+6=15)


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 1, 2011)

Miryam looks over her companions and shakes her head. "Dear Magistros," she begins, trying to effect her Absalomite heritage as much as possible, "No doubt the Emperor would be upset by the harming of an illustrious citizen and devoted servant to the crown as yourself. Yet just as surely, the Emperor would greatly reward the brave judge who, despite the possibility of harm, rose to the challenge and became the one responsible for destroying this Zyphus Stone, saving this hall, and all Oppara..."

She steps over the bound priestess and approaches. "The gods must have put you here, tonight, for an important reason. They have saved you from a fate worse than death. Your destiny is at hand."

She gracefully extends her hand toward him. "All you have to do is take it."


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 5, 2011)

"Ah, good hero versus bad hero I see." the old man replies to Rynn and Jalil.  "Fine!  The emperor will not be pleased I was kept waiting when he hears of this!"

Miryam attempts to soothe the situation with some new perspective.  He listens, nodding his head as if he had not thought of the possible fame that he could be afforded from the events.  "I suppose you have a point missus.  Perhaps I can be a little more patient as you heroes sort things out." he replies as he accepts Miryam's hand.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2011)

"OK, then. Let's secure the priestess in the closet until we can get back to her and turn her over to the authorities, and get on with our search." He turns to the Magistros. "Sir, what would you like to do as we finish our business here? You could likely secure this room, and it would be a help to us - and reflect well on you with the Emperor - if you were to ensure the woman doesn't escape from the closet while we're trying to resolve this situation."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 5, 2011)

"Thank you," Miryam smiles as she leads the magistrate over the priestess. Giving her a kick, she adds, "Magistros, would you please do the honor of declaring this wretch's arrest? Let us go and save Oppara."

Miryam leads the nobleman toward the theater.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]

Apologies for the lack of posting on my part, work has been a bit busy along with some other things.  I will get a post rolled out this weekend to get us moving again.

[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 21, 2011)

The bar closet is emptied and the shelves casually tossed to the floor making room for the priestess to be held within.  As the companions push her into the closet, still bound the magistros mumbles some words about being under arrest.  With a strong push against the door the priestess is locked into the closet, a chair jammed under the handle to further secure it.

The magistros considers the offer to remain here and watch, the muffled sounds of chaos still out and about in the theater.  "I can stay here." he says, an unpleasant look about his face as though feeling in a rough spot. He moves behind the bar and crouches down behind it doing his best to keep out of sight as the pathfinders ready themselves to continue.

The sounds of more frantic screams rise sharply from across the hall, behind the stage area.  They begin quieting nearly as soon as they rose.

[sblock=OOC]

The sounds came from behind the stage in the still darkened area on the map:







[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 26, 2011)

Miryam sighs. "We shall return soon, Magistros."

She gathers her things and rushes back into the theater for whatever awaits her.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

"Aye, sit tight. We'll find a way out of here and return for you." Jalil turns to the others. "I recommend we make our way widdershins around this floor, clearing rooms as we progress."

Assuming the other agree, Jalil will move to the door leading north from the room, across the cleared foyer (assuming it's still clear) and to the next door north. There he stops to listen before opening the door.

Perception (1d20+8=20)


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 26, 2011)

The magistros nods solemnly as he tries to make himself as small as possible behind the bar.  The pathfinders leave several of the theater goers in the lounge and Jalil heads out the north door.  

Bodies litter the hall, several near the exterior doors which remain closed, their bodies crumpled and bloody.  Some seem to bear wounds from a pick instead of wounds similar to those of death by a zombie.  The group easily reaches the northern door in the foyer and Jalil pauses to listen closely.  He hears nothing from the other side of the door, only the sounds of fading screams from across the auditorium from behind the stage area.

Hearing nothing Jalil turns the handle to the northern door and pushes it open.  On the other side reveals banquet tables in either wing.  Dead litter the floor, though none are moving.  The magnificent, half-full platters have been spilled to the floor. A table cloth has been half-pulled off the table, a punch bowl teetering dangerously close to the edge of the table.

Several of the fallen bodies appear by the exterior doors as if they had been trying to escape in vain before succumbing to the wandering hordes of zombies.  The doors leading into the theater auditorium remain open as do the doors beyond the far banquet table.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 5, 2011)

The sounds of screams from across the theater hall behind the stage seems to dwindle in number as you explore this banquet area.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2011)

Jalil continues to lead the rest of the Pathfinders counterclockwise around the opera house. He stops at each closed door to listen; assuming he hears nothing he opens the door and moves through.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 6, 2011)

Miryam follows Jalil with his search around the perimeter before approaching the stage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2011)

(Above post reported).


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 6, 2011)

Continuing to move briskly, but with caution the pathfinders move through the door at the far side of the banquet hall finding yourselves in a green carpeted entryway with pillars on either side of the elegant, now blood stained plush carpet.  Two theater attendees lay dead in front of the door to exit the building, one with hand still clutching the door handle as their life blood lays in a pool in front of the door.

Seeing no other exit, the group heads through the south doors into the auditorium to continue their circuit about the theater.  The main room seems eerily quiet save for the occasional scream from behind the stage area, the dead littering the seating.

Entering through the next door at the northwest corner of the facility you find yourselves in a remarkably clean and un-touched room.  This appears to have been a waiting area for theater participants, possibly to unveil themselves at select moments of various shows.  Several storage closets that contain various costuming supples, props and even cleaning materials are in side chambers to either side of the room.

Again, with no other exit the pathfinders return to the main theater hall and continue their loop about the room coming to another entrance to the chamber.  Another white, plush carpet leads through now marred with dark red bloodstains, marble pillars to either side of the entry.  Another pile of dead sits in front of the exterior double doors as if trying to escape but unable to get the door open.  A door in the side wall is ajar and the sounds of the backstage screams seem to grow louder as you continue the circling of the theater.

Proceeding with caution you find yourselves in a back stage area, the walls covered with handbills from previous performances and the floor painted black.  There are dozens of costumes hanging from racks and scenery backdrops just waiting to be wheeled out on stage from here.

Approaching the next door the distinctive sounds of screams quickly fading to silence is heard as Jalil quietly tests the door finding it unlocked.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 6, 2011)

Miryam gets her whip at the ready as she motions Jalil to open the door.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2011)

Scimitar at the ready, Jalil turns the knob and pushes the door wide.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 7, 2011)

Miryam readies her whip as Kyra behind her also prepares, Jalil moving near the door and beginning a silent countdown to open it as he sees then group nearing ready.

With a nod he turns the handle and swings the door open.  Several crates lay piled on the floor in this backstage area. Creeping forward a bit to see around the corner you see a human woman in a chain shirt appearing to be a cultist watching as a soldier type finishes the the last screaming victim with a powerful blow from the heavy pick he wields as one other stands watching several feet away, turning to where you entered as you. "Come to play did you? You are too late to help these!"

[sblock=OOC]

Go ahead and roll init and state your actions, though you can speak whenever regardless of init roll.






[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 7, 2011)

Initiative (1d20+3=13)

OOC: Not sure about all of my actions, but will at least invoke Judgement of Sacred Healing (Swift Action).


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 7, 2011)

Initiative (1d20+2=15)

Miryam responds, "But not too late to help you..." as she twirls into the room. 

OOC: Activate Inspire Courage.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 7, 2011)

The female human wearing a chain shirt and wielding a heavy pick seems taken slightly by surprise as the pathfinders come into the backstage area despite her bold words uttered earlier.  

As Jalil and Miryam begin their preparations Kyra cradles her crossbow and lets a bolt leap across the room towards the already retreating woman.  The crossbow bolt grazes the woman who spoke earlier barely penetrating the links of the chain shirt.  As the woman continues to move back a few more steps she calls to the other two pick wielding men "Seize them!  They must not be allowed down!"

The two men approach the patfhinders warily, weapons at ready.

[sblock=OOC]

Inspire Courage and Judgement of Sacred Healing in effect.  The others are positioning themselves to bring us to the top of the next round.

Party Health

Jalil:      Unharmed
Miryam:     Unharmed
Rynn:       Unharmed
Kyra:       Unharmed

Enemy Health

Female Warrior:       Slightly Wounded
Warrior One:          Unharmed
Warrior Two:          Unharmed


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Init warrior types -- 1d20=1
Kyra Attack -- 1d20=17
Kyra Damage -- 1d8=1
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 8, 2011)

Miryam's whip snakes out to grab one of the picks.

Disarm (1d20+7=8)

Skittering uselessly against the gathered crates, she shakes her head, and indicates one of the stairwells. "What, down there?" she replies, coyly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2011)

Jalil lashes out with his scimitar, but fails to connect.

[sblock=Actions]Attack (1d20+2=15), for Damage (1d6+2=8) (if it hits).[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 8, 2011)

Miryam lashes out with her whip, attempting to wrap its length around one of the picks the warriors yield as they close on Jalil.  The whip slaps harmlessly against the weapon of the one to the south failing to wrap on as the man yanks his pick free.  

Jalil swings at the nearest pick wielding warrior, his blade glancing off the chain shirt the man wears failing to impose any wound upon the man.  The man swings his pick at Jalil as the twang of Kyra's crossbow sounds and a bolt rushes across the room missing the woman at the other side of the stage.  The pick swings wide as Jalil deftly avoids that blow with ease, but finds himself in the path of the second pick, the point penetrating armor and piercing the flesh below as the blood flows freely.

The woman at the other side of the stage hastily drinks a potion and tosses the empty vial to the floor as she again approaches the fray shouting across "You will not stop us!  You are much too late!"

[sblock=OOC]

I added the enemy combatant ACs to the health list below to make determine hits more clear cut.


Party Health

Jalil (HP 4/9):      Heavily Wounded
Miryam:     Unharmed
Rynn:       Unharmed
Kyra:       Unharmed

Enemy Health

Female Warrior (AC16):       Slightly Wounded
Warrior One (AC16):          Unharmed
Warrior Two (AC16):          Unharmed


[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Kyra Attack -- 1d20=8
W1, W2 Attacks -- 1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=18
W2 Damage -- 1d6=5
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2011)

Jalil feels Sarenrae's warm regard bolstering his health, and moves into the room to make space for his comrades to come in after. He launches a vicious attack against the thug that hit him, this time scoring a hit.

[sblock=Actions]Oh, this is gonna get ugly quick for Jalil . . .
Move: 5' Step SE
Standard: Attack Warrior 01
Attack (1d20+2=22)
Crit Confirm (1d20+2=4)
Damage (1d6+3=7)

Judgement of Sacred Healing restores 1 HP (5/9).[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 9, 2011)

Miryam shakes her head. "Can't mess around right now..." she mutters, bracing herself against the corner and attempting to disarm the same man again. Finding hold of the pick, she pries it free, approaches him, grabs his waist, and spins around him, dips, and gently holds herself against Jalil's shoulder as she positions herself behind him.

"Got your back," she whispers.

[sblock=rolls]
Use corner to prevent AoO by soldier to the SE.
Disarm (1d20+7=23)
Success!
Move SW -> S -> SE -> E -> NE to be E of Jalil.
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 10, 2011)

Miryam strikes out with the whip, it cracking through the air as it wraps about the flanking man's pick.  With a swift pull Miryam sends the weapon clattering to the ground, sliding on the floor away from the man as Miryam bursts into a flurry of movement, making her way to aid Jalil before either of the attackers can react.

Jalil makes another swing of the scimitar, this time working it deftly below the pick wielding man's defenses.  The blow draws a deep wound as the chain gives way beneath the sharpened blade.  The man brings the pick down with force, but his aim is off as he fights back the pain from the wound Jalil has given him going wide as the pick strikes a nearby crate.

Kyra looses another bolt from crossbow the bolt striking a far wall, well off its mark.  The sound of her crossbow being tossed to the floor can be heard and the distinctive sound of her scimitar being drawn as she prepares to close in for closer combat.

The now unarmed man stands bewildered his pick prohibitively far away.  The fast approaching woman calls "Move you fool!  Don't just stand there!" as she closes to Miryam and swings the heavy pick she has.  Miryam easily twists at the waist to watch the weapon miss its mark.

[sblock=OOC]

Assuming combatant to the north is unarmed.  But when stating your next target just state armed warrior, unarmed warrior or female warrior to be certain I know who is attacking what.  Thanks!

Party Health

Jalil (HP 5/9):      Heavily Wounded
Miryam:     Unharmed
Rynn:       Unharmed
Kyra:       Unharmed

Enemy Health

Female Warrior (AC16):          Slightly Wounded
Warrior One (AC16):             Critically Wounded
Warrior Two (AC16/Disarmed):    Unharmed


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Kyra, Attack -- 1d20=1
Female Warrior, Attack -- 1d20+5=8
Warrior, Attack -- 1d20+2=7
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2011)

Jalil tries to press his advantage, but his follow up swing at the armed warrior in front of him fails to connect.

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Attack (1d20+2=9) vs. Armed Warrior
Move: None

Judgement of Sacred Healing restores another HP (6/9).[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 12, 2011)

With the soldiers closing around her and Jalil, Miryam responds by dropping her whip, drawing her sword and stabbing at the woman before her.

[sblock=ooc]
Attack (1d20+2=22, 1d6+2=8)
Confirm crit (1d20+2=21, 1d6+2=3)
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 12, 2011)

Miryam turns her attention to the woman warrior striking at her.  Dropping her whip to the floor she draws her sword and expertly works it in under the heavy pick the woman wields and draws a vicious wound on the woman's mid-section the chain link of her shirt failing to protect her from the blow.  The pick wielding woman brings her heavy pick back across the point striking Miryam in the shoulder puncturing flesh as the warm wetness of the blood covers her shoulder.

"You will not last long woman!" the pick wielding female yells to Miryam.

Jalil makes another strike upon the armed warrior still facing him.  The scimitar is turned aside by a parry of the heavy pick, but in the moment of distraction Kyra manages to close the distance and score a solid hit with her scimitar sending the man to the floor bleeding from a grievous wound.

The other nearby warrior stoops to reach his dropped pick, driven to action by the scolding words of the female warrior.  As he stoops to pick it up, both Jalil and Kyra strike at him but he seems just a bit out of reach as he retrieves the weapon and then turns to the new threat of Kyra.  He makes a heavy handed swing with the pick, but fails to land a solid blow, the pick grazing the chain of her armor.


[sblock=OOC]

Mowgli, I took the liberty of rolling the attack of opp you would have had on the unarmed warrior picking up his weapon.  

Jalil and Kyra now have flanking as well.


Party Health

Jalil (HP 6/9):      Heavily Wounded
Miryam (HP 4/9):     Heavily Wounded
Rynn:       Unharmed
Kyra:       Unharmed

Enemy Health

Female Warrior (AC16):          Critically Wounded
Warrior One (AC16):             Dead
Warrior Two (AC16/Disarmed):    Unharmed


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Kyra Attack -- 1d20+1=15+2(flanking)=17
Kyra Damage -- 1d6+1=6
Female Warrior Attack -- 1d20+5=20
Female Warrior Damage -- 1d6+2=5
Kyra Attack of Op -- 1d20+3=7
Jalil Attack of Op -- 1d20+4=8
W2 Attack on Kyra -- 1d20+2=15
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2011)

_We've gotta take this one out quick and help Miryam . . ._

The half-elf strikes quickly with his scimitar, drawing blood in a long line down the man's chest.

[sblock=Actions]Attack (1d20+4=18) vs. Warrior 02, for Damage (1d6+2=3).

Judgement of Sacred Healing continues - HP: 7/9[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 12, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Heck, I just remembered my own dance in effect. Would an additional 2 damage to the woman change anything?
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 13, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]







InVinoVeritas said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Heck, I just remembered my own dance in effect. Would an additional 2 damage to the woman change anything?
> [/sblock]




It doesn't bring her down, but pretty much guarantees the next hit from someone will.

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 14, 2011)

Miryam stabs forth, trying to catch the woman before she strikes again.

[sblock=ooc]
attack (1d20+3, 1d6+3=[16, 3], [6, 3])
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 14, 2011)

Miryam continues her attack on the chain shirt clad woman.  Her attacks crescendo as the speed of her jabs and parries continue to drive the woman back on her heals, her parries becoming slower as the weight of the pick begins to take its toll on the woman's strength.  Miryam, sensing the slowing movements twirls to the right with a sudden reverse back to the left exposing the woman's side as Miryam expertly strikes forth and scores a solid hit, the blade of her sword tearing through the chain shirt and finding purchase in the woman's flesh and bone beneath.  Dark blood immediately soaks the chain shirt as the woman takes a final ragged gasp and collapses heavily to the floor.

Jalil continues to press his attack on the last remaining warrior.  He manages to lower the man's defenses, working his attacks lower and lower as the warrior's attention is on Kyra and then slashes a strike across the man's chest drawing a line of blood.

Kyra tries to land an attack on the warrior facing her, but is unable to do so, the man's focus on her and his strength too great even as Jalil attempts to take advantage.  With her attacks missing their mark, the fighter makes a heavy swing of his pick, the blow knocking Kyra's scimitar aside doing little to slow the attack as the pick pierces the chain shirt she wears and solidly finds home in her chest.  Kyra's face immediately goes pale as her breathing suddenly takes on a ragged, gurgling pitch.  She falls backward against a crate, her eyes still open and aware, but in a state of shock.


[sblock=OOC]

Kyra was taken to 0hp (crits with heavy picks hurt!).  Only one fighter type left.


Party Health

Jalil (HP 7/9):      Heavily Wounded
Miryam (HP 4/9):     Heavily Wounded
Rynn:       Unharmed
Kyra:       Disabled

Enemy Health

Female Warrior (AC16):          Dead
Warrior One (AC16):             Dead
Warrior Two (AC16):    			Slightly Wounded


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Kyra Attack -- 1d20+3=15
W2 Attack Kyra -- 1d20+2=22
W2 Crit Confirm -- 1d20+2=22
W2 Crit Damage -- 4d6=11

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2011)

Jalil is rattled by the Kyra's sudden collapse, and his next swing goes far wide of the mark.

[sblock=Actions]Attack (1d20+2=11) - Miss.

Judgement of Sacred Healing: HP now 8/9.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Nice round summary, IronWolf! I'd XP you if I had spread enough around since the last time.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 15, 2011)

Taking a moment to catch her breath, Miryam looks around, at the situation. She spies the man striking down Kyra, and in a quick fit, drops her sword, and picks up her whip. 

"You again? Enough!"

She snakes out the whip, grabbing the pick again and tearing it from his grasp. Exhausted, she slows down and stops her dance.

Disarm (1d20+7=27)


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 15, 2011)

Miryam takes in a deep breath as the female warrior falls and sees Kyra crumple to the ground in a state of shock.  Letting her own sword drop, she stoops to pick up her whip and in one smooth motion sends it wrapping around the pick the last man holds.  With a hard pull she easily wrenches the weapon out of the man's hand sending it clattering to the ground even as Jalil strikes forth again with his scimitar.  Jalil's mark goes wide as the man steps back surveying the situation quickly.

Seeing himself vastly outnumbered and his leader fallen he holds his hands up, "Please, just let me go.  You've slain Lieutenant Quint." he says motioning towards the fallen female warrior. "Tie me up, save me for the authorities or what have you, but just spare me!"

Kyra remains slumped against a crate, still breathing in short, raspy breaths as she fumbles for her holy symbol.

[sblock=OOC]


Party Health

Jalil (HP 8/9):      Heavily Wounded
Miryam (HP 4/9):     Heavily Wounded
Rynn:       Unharmed
Kyra:       Disabled

Enemy Health

Female Warrior (AC16):          Dead
Warrior One (AC16):             Dead
Warrior Two (AC16):    			Slightly Wounded


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 21, 2011)

Kyra grasps her holy symbol in one hand, leaning heavily on the other as she beings the first words of pray to call forth healing as the unarmed warrior continues to plea for his life.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 21, 2011)

Ignoring the pain of her wounds as best she can, Miryam quickly responds, "Rynn, get a knife on that soldier. Jalil, see if you can help Kyra. You there, scum," she points to the soldier, "Tell us why you're attacking."

She then proceeds to rummage through Lieutenant Quint's belongings.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 22, 2011)

Rynn moves forward quickly, knife in hand to make sure the soldier does not try anything as the pathfinders regroup.

Kyra finishes her prayer and seems to relax, gaining her composure as the grievous wound she received ceases to flow blood.  Her energy slowly seems to be returning to her and is only slightly weakened.

"We shall overtake the city with the living dead as we fully unleash the powers of the Zyphus Stone. The wheels are already in motion and you near the time of being able to stop us as the city of Oppara is about to be overrun with the events started here." the soldier replies, still remaining still and seeming no threat at the moment.

[sblock=OOC]

Kyra can channel energy to top everyone off once this soldier prisoner is out of range.

Party Health

Jalil (HP 8/9):      Heavily Wounded
Miryam (HP 4/9):     Heavily Wounded
Rynn:       		 Unharmed
Kyra (HP 7/11):      Moderately Wounded

Enemy Health

Female Warrior (AC16):          Dead
Warrior One (AC16):             Dead
Warrior Two (AC16):    			Slightly Wounded



[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]


[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Kyra, CLW -- 1d8+1=7
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 23, 2011)

"And who, precisely, are these 'we'? Not just the followers of the death god... who is responsible for your success? After all, you'll want your names to live on, even after all Oppara is dead," Miryam responds, trying to coax an answer from him.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 23, 2011)

"Why the powerful Fel Bustrani who led your compatriot Bodriggan Wuthers to gain us access to Chamber of the Stone, the very power that is allowing us to send this undead scourge across the city of Oppara!" the man replies.  "Now please, spare me, I have told you all I know!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2011)

"Where is this 'Chamber of the Stone?' And is Pathfinder Wuthers still within?"


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 24, 2011)

The soldier makes a nod towards the stairs that lead down from the backstage area you are in.  As if continuing to seek more mercy he slowly pulls a letter out from a pouch along his belt and hands it to you, "This is all I know. Please, please spare me."

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Letter]





[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 24, 2011)

Miryam picks up Lieutenant Quint's heavy pick. "Thank you," she says. 

"Rynn, please escort this fellow to the Magistros. I'll investigate downstairs."

She waits for the soldier to be escorted out.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 24, 2011)

Rynn does a quick check of the soldier for any other weapons and then leads him back towards one of the offstage storage closets for safe keeping.

With the soldier gone, Kyra once again grasps her holy symbol and says a prayer to Sarenrae.  A wave of warm energy flows from her and washes over herself, Jalil and Miryam causing the various wounds incurred to lessen as some of the pain fades.

[sblock=OOC]

Everyone gets 2hp back from the channel energy.

Slight pause here for any other actions before heading down the stairs.  Kyra has 1 cure spell left and 3 channel energies.

Party Health

Jalil                HP 9/9
Miryam           HP 6/9
Kyra              HP 9/11
Rynn: 


[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Kyra, Channel Energy -- 1d6=2
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2011)

OOC: This could be tough. Jalil's used up pretty much everything except straight-up physical combat, and he's mediocre at best at that.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 24, 2011)

"Thank you, Kyra," Miryam replies, hefting the pick. "What we can't do by force, we'll have to perform by guile. Let's move the lieutenant's corpse into the stairwell."

She adds, "Hide in the stairwell until I learn more about what has happened."

She says a few arcane words, and her figure becomes cloaked in a haze that quickly solidifies, revealing the appearance of the late Lieutenant Quint.

"I'll see just how we can surprise them."

With that, she heads down the opposite stairwell.

[sblock=ooc]
Cast _Disguise Self_.
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 25, 2011)

Miryam and Jalil work to move the lieutenant's corpse to one of the stairwells.  As the pair does so, they hear the clinking of glass from within one of the pouches along her belt.  Stopping to examine it they find a vial of light blue liquid which Kyra says looks and smells much like a potion of cure light wounds.

Finally getting the lieutenant stashed away, Kyra and Jalil hide in that stairwell as Miryam makes a transformation into a stunning look alike of the body they just moved to the stairwell.  She then heads down the opposite stairwell making her way down a spiral staircase to the area beneath the opera house.

Miryam finds herself in a musty basement with several large oversized crates that appear to be in storage. The room is lit by several lit standing lamps, the flickering flames making shadows dance all across the damp basement walls.  To the eastern side of the basement on the other side of the crates a hand dug tunnel leaves the basement, lit lamps on either side.  Even from here the walls glisten with moisture as the tunnel heads off into darkness.

[sblock=OOC]

Potion of cure light was found on the fallen lieutenant when moving the body.

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 25, 2011)

Miryam returns to the others. "The room is filled with crates, I suspect traps," she replies. "When I call I have found the path, then come."

Miryam rushes back down, knowing time is of the essence. She climbs atop one of the crates and traverses the room jumping from crate to crate, trying to stay out of sight of the lanterns.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2011)

Jalil nods in response to Miryam's plan and hunkers down to wait and listen . . .

OOC: He'll also tuck that potion away - could come in handy.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 25, 2011)

After reporting to Jalil and Kyra, Miryam heads back down to the basement of the opera house.  She moves quickly and lightly and easily bounds up to the top of one of the crates and then proceeds to jump from crate to crate working her way across the room.  The crates are old and the wood soft from the dampness of the basement, but she sees little else threatening about them as she gracefully makes her way across the room.

Reaching the far side where the hand dug tunnel leaves the room she remains perched in a shadow atop a crate and peers down the tunnel.  It appears this tunnel was carved with much labor from the very bedrock under the opera house.  The walls glisten with water and the floor appears very wet and likely very slippery from the water and relatively smooth stone.  From her vantage point it appears the tunnel splits in two a mere ten to fifteen feet ahead.  The tunnel also has lamps lighting it, reflecting off the water.

[sblock=OOC]

Miryam notes the tunnel does indeed appear very slippery from the water.  When within the tunnels, treat as moving while under effect of a grease spell.  So DC10 Acrobatics checks for half normal speed movement.  Failure means no move that round, failure by five or more means a fall the ground.


[sblock=Update Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 26, 2011)

Miryam casts _Dancing Lights_ underneath the level of the crates, so as not to shine a light down the tunnel, sends them back toward the stairwell as a signal, and brings the lights back toward her. She lets them wink out, as she makes her way gracefully down the hallway.

OOC: Miryam takes 10 on the Acrobatics check, getting a 16. She hugs the left-hand (northern) side of the wall to the intersection.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 26, 2011)

Miryam sends the dancing lights back towards the others waiting in the stairwells to signal them.  Watching as they return, using the crates as cover she drops down off one of the crates and with ease makes her way down the tunnels towards the intersection.

With the water dripping down from the tunnel walls and collecting on the floor reflecting the light of the standing lamps she looks and sees that both passages appear to turn a corner - she suspects they converge again in a short distance.

[sblock=OOC]

Kyra and Jalil will be able to reach Miryam's position with little difficulty - save for the acrobatics checks.

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2011)

Jalil notes the lights and follows them down the stairs. He makes his way through the crates and to Miryam's position, stepping easily over the water-slickened rock.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 26, 2011)

Miryam continues along the northern wall, taking the northern passage.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 26, 2011)

Miryam sees Jalil and Kyra approaching and moves further ahead in the tunnel, moving expertly across the slick stone to reach the corner ahead.

Jalil follows into the tunnel and moves gracefully to the intersection ahead.  Kyra steps into the mouth of the tunnel hesitantly and slips, sending her falling into the wet.  The fall was quiet and likely unheard over the dripping water of the bedrock tunnel.  She picks herself up from the rock, her armor soaked as she looks displeased.  Watching her steps even more closely she begins to move further into the tunnel towards Jalil.

With Jalil and Kyra reaching the junction, Miryam peers ahead down the tunnel from where she stands.  The tunnel goes ahead another ten to fifteen feet and appears to open into a chamber carved from the same bedrock, though with smooth walls.  The walls are covered in strange glyphs and also lit by standing lamps.  At the center of the chamber stands a tall stone dais.  In the middle of the dais ia a huge boulder which by all appearances fell a great distance before crashing here.  The boulder glows with an eerie green light.

From Miryam's vantage point in the shadowy corner of the tunnel she sees what would appear to be a cultist leader with a heavy pick at his side and wearing well cared for half-plate armor.  Another human warrior also stands a short distance from this cult leader dressed similarly to the ones dispatched in the backstage area above.  And a lone zombie lurches about in the far reaches of the room.


[sblock=OOC]

I put the following on the red dots to indicate who is who:

L = Cult Leader
W = Human Warrior
Z = Zombie

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]


[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Acrobatics Check -- 1d20-2=-1
Acrobatics Check -- 1d20-2=10

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 27, 2011)

Miryam palms a sling bullet in her hand and chants what she chanted before, releasing lights again. This time, she has them appear at the mouth of the south tunnel. She tosses the bullet at her own lights to strike the stone and has them speed down the tunnel.

OOC: Cast Dancing Lights and toss the stone to make a distraction.

She checks herself to see if her disguise remains intact.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2011)

_I'd best just check that other branch to make sure nothing comes out behind us . . ._

With these thoughts in mind, Jalil turns to move back past Kyra and around to the southern passageway. Unfortunately, the slick rocks foil him this time and he's unable to make much headway.

[sblock=Actions]Acrobatics Check (1d20+1=9)[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 27, 2011)

Miryam once again calls forth the dancing lights making them appear just where she wants them at the mouth of the south tunnel.  That is followed quickly by the sound of the sling bullet striking the far wall and clattering the floor.

The heavy pick wielding man in half-plate armor whirls towards the sound and looks at the tunnel entrance and then barks to the others "Tarn!  Check that noise out, something is in that tunnel!" the man says pointing towards the south tunnel.  "Make it quick."

The other human warrior snaps to attention and immediately moves towards the southern tunnel to investigate.  The lumbering zombie remains in the corner.

Jalil tries to move back towards the junction to scout the south tunnel from that side, but the slippery floor hampers is movement greatly.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 1, 2011)

Miryam checks her disguise one last time to make sure she still looks like Quint. 

Miryam steps out, pick in hand, and approaches the cult leader. "Those Pathfinders aren't here?" she says, quickly looking around. "I'll stand guard as Tarn hunts them down." She stands close, hefting the pick, and trying to get a close look at his belongings.


----------



## IronWolf (May 2, 2011)

Miryam is confident her disguise is still intact and should have a few more minutes left as she makes note of the time that has passed.

She steps into the chamber confidently, pick in hand, as she nears the somewhat surprised man near the glowing stone.  His surprise fades as he then shows recognition.

"They are not here yet, I heard a noise in that tunnel and sent Tarm to investigate.  How did they make their way past you?" the man replies, his attention towards the south side tunnel as Tarn continues down carefully away from the chamber.

Miryam looks over the man she stands near and notices the finely cared for half plate armor and shield, the pick in hand seeming to be of excellent quality.  Hanging from the man's neck appears to be a holy symbol of Zyphus.

The shambling walking dead continues to shuffle aimlessly in the corner of the chamber.


----------



## IronWolf (May 2, 2011)

Kyra moves slowly forward, still working to keep out of sight as Miryam distracts the man near the glowing stone.

[sblock]

acrobatics - 13

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 2, 2011)

Jalil catches on that there's a foe moving up the south tunnel, and once more tries to move - this time he's aiming for the tunnel out, hoping to come in behind whoever's coming up to catch them by surprise. Unfortunately, the slick rocks once more stymie his attempts and his feet splash in the water as he's stuck where he is.

[sblock=OOC]Acrobatics, Stealth (1d20+1=8, 1d20+1=8) - Crap! Well, maybe I'm getting all of the bad rolls out of the way before the fight . . .

I just PM'd [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] to ask if he'd stick with us through this encounter so we can keep our legal table. (I think we need him, don't we? We surely need him to live through this ).[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]

I know what you mean on the acro rolls.  When I played this one, my character spent way too many rounds in this tunnel!  

It would be awesome if renau1g could finish this encounter out with us.  Definitely keeps the table legal that way.

[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] if you can finish up with us, feel free to assume you locked up the prisoner in a storage closet and followed with Jalil and Kyra into the tunnel.

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2011)

Rynn moves amazingly quiet for someone in such heavy gear, but sadly that same gear is little help on the slick floor.









*OOC:*


stealth, scrobatics (1d20-3=15, 1d20-3=-1)


----------



## IronWolf (May 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Adding an updated map to more accurately reflect current positioning and to include Rynn.







[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 4, 2011)

"They paralyzed us and ran past. I broke the enchantment and followed them here... Keep up the ceremony, I'll stand guard until Tarn returns with their bodies."


----------



## IronWolf (May 4, 2011)

"Paralyzed you? the man replies with skepticism.  "And how exactly did you break this enchantment?"

The man glances down the tunnel where Tarn went and tightens his grip on his pick as he waits for Miryam's response.

[sblock=Map]






[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 5, 2011)

"I don't know, it's magic!" Miryam retorts. She grunts. "Fine, I'll go hunt them down." She turns to leave, half expecting a strike to her back.


----------



## IronWolf (May 5, 2011)

*OOC:*



I will give a bit of time to allow the others some actions or rolls to move forward further if they wish.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2011)

Jalil finally gives up on his attempts to move for the moment, setting his feet and preparing for the inevitable fight.


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2011)

Seeing Jalil stop, Rynn follows suit, her long curved blade is unsheathed. 









*OOC:*


Can one trigger a spell casting as a readied action? I think so but just wanted to confirm. I would have Rynn ready casting Shield of Faith on herself upon sight of the enemy


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 5, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Would you mind if "half expecting a strike to her back" means "readies an action to perform a bare-handed disarm should he approach and swing"?
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 5, 2011)

[sblock=renau1g]


renau1g said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can one trigger a spell casting as a readied action? I think so but just wanted to confirm. I would have Rynn ready casting Shield of Faith on herself upon sight of the enemy





Yes.  You are good with readying a spell as a readied action. You can ready a move action, standard action, swift action or immediate action - so you're covered!
[/sblock]

[sblock=InVinoVeritas]


InVinoVeritas said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Would you mind if "half expecting a strike to her back" means "readies an action to perform a bare-handed disarm should he approach and swing"?
> [/sblock]




I am good with that.

[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 5, 2011)

As Miryam turns to leave she catches the motion of the man swinging his pick towards her as he calls out "Seize this one and check for others!"

The shuffling zombie in the corner starts to move towards the stone.

The other warrior in the south tunnel reaches the tunnel seemingly intent to continue onwards into the storage room and not noticing Jalil or Rynn in the northern tunnel.

[sblock=OOC]

Miryam, go ahead and make your readied disarm rolls before you are hit.  Rynn, feel free to cast your readied spell.

Depending on Miryam's disarm attempt we'll see if the cleric type near Miryam gets to roll an attack/damage roll and move into round by round action.  Please roll initiative.

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Warrior Perception Check -- 1d20=3
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 6, 2011)

Expecting the swing, Miryam twists around to pluck the weapon out of the leader's hands!


----------



## IronWolf (May 6, 2011)

The man makes a heavy swing with the pick he wields as Miryam makes a grasp for the moving weapon but misses.  The move was enough to throw the aim off though as the pick goes harmlessly pass as Miryam twists out of the way.

[sblock=OOC]

Go ahead and roll init and we'll go into combat rounds.

[sblock=OOC]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Cleric Attack -- 1d20+3=11
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2011)

Jalil holds himself still as the sounds of combat echo down the hall from the room ahead. His eyes are on the armored warrior as he gestures to Rynn to be ready. _Maybe he'll go back to the room the way he came and still won't notice us, then we can come in behind him . . ._


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 8, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Since Miryam's readied action went off last turn, I'll set her initiative to "just before the leader."
[/sblock]

Looking over the half-plate of the leader, and the approaching zombie, she decides it is best to head for cover and work with her compatriots. Miryam withdraws down the south tunnel.


----------



## renau1g (May 8, 2011)

Rynn nods to Jalil's actions.









*OOC:*


1d20+3=6 doh!


----------



## IronWolf (May 9, 2011)

Miryam with a second glance at the leader wearing half-plate retreats quickly away from the glowing stone and towards the south tunnel.  The floor is equally slippery here, though she lightly dances across slickened stone into the tunnel.

With Jalil and Rynn readying themselves in the northern tunnel, the plate wearing leader remains near the glowing stone bellowing out "Tarn!  Get back here, they have tricked us!" continuing to direct the lurching zombie towards the southern tunnel as it slowly shambles on.

The warrior, already nearly through the tunnels, stop upon making out the shouting of the plate armored man.  He turns and struggles to maintain his footing as his feet slide and he is forced to catch his balance to avoid falling.  His struggle to remain upright appears to cause him to not notice the trio of party members lurking in the tunnels.


[sblock=OOC]

Init is posted in order in the Party Health section. You all are ahead of the others.

Party Health

Miryam:      Unharmed
Jalil:       Unharmed
Rynn:        Unharmed 
Kyra:        Unharmed

Enemy Health

Human Leader:    Unharmed
Human Warrior:   Unharmed
Zombie:          Unharmed


[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Warrior Perception (listen) -- 1d20+1=13
Warrior Perception (spot) -- 1d20+1=6
Warrior Acrobatics -- 1d20-2=9
[/sblock]



[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 10, 2011)

Miryam pulls out her whip. _This should be fun,_ she thinks, as she casts a spell for extra speed in these tunnels.

[sblock=ooc]
Draw whip, cast _Expeditious Retreat_.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2011)

Jalil sees the armored warrior having trouble with the slick floor and quickly moves in to attack. He flicks his scimitar out in a slashing attack . . .

[sblock=Actions]Acrobatics Check (1d20+1=19)
Move: Close with Tarn
Standard: Attack (1d20+1=134) (Likely a miss, even with him being flat-footed, but just in case: Damage (1d6+1=6)[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 12, 2011)

Miryam draws her whip out with a quick flick and immediately begins casting another spell as the zombie shuffles onwards towards the tunnels.  She notices the plate wearing man near the glowing stone drink a potion as he watches the tunnels as his minions attempt to close with the group.

Jalil makes his his way across the slippery floor easily reaching the warrior and catching him seemingly unawares as he struggled to regain his footing.  Jalil makes a quick slash of the scimitar, but fails to strike the warrior as he works to keep his own balance in this slippery stone tunnel.

Kyra, with crossbow in hand refrains from moving, her footing unsure in this hall and looses a bolt towards the warrior Jalil fights.  The bolt strikes the wall to the pair's right well wide of its mark as she struggled to not hit Jalil as well. 

The warrior still seeming quite unsteady makes a wild swing with his pick which Jalil recoils from as it fails to hit its mark.  The warrior seems to be having difficulty finding his balance on the wet stone.

The zombie lumbers towards the southern tunnel and steps on to the slippery stone failing to slow.  Its feet go sliding out from under it as it falls into the wall and slips completely to the floor of the tunnel, groaning loudly as it does so as if in frustration.


[sblock=OOC]

Rynn, feel free to make an acrobatics check from the last round if you want to have moved.

Party Health

Miryam:      Unharmed
Jalil:       Unharmed
Rynn:        Unharmed 
Kyra:        Unharmed

Enemy Health

Human Leader:    Unharmed
Human Warrior:   Unharmed
Zombie (Prone):          Unharmed


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Kyra Attack -- 1d20-4=-1
Warrior Attack on Jalil -- 1d20+2=3
Zombie Acro Check -- 1d20=3
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 13, 2011)

With her newfound speed, Miryam finds her way across the treacherous ground. She deftly finds purchase with the floor and streaks out of the shadows, toward the warrior. Her whip flashes out... and finds nothing.

[sblock=ooc]
New speed is 60', half speed is 30'.

Move up, disarm the warrior.
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 18, 2011)

[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]
[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]









*OOC:*


nudge...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2011)

OOC: Dang! Our turn again? Sorry - I missed that we're up. I'm on the phone right now; I'll try to get a post up tonight, but it's my wife and my 15th Anniversary so it may be tomorrow AM.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2011)

Jalil returns the warrior's wild swing with one of his own . . . his scimitar finds only air as his foe easily eludes the blow.

Attack (1d20+1=12)


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2011)

Rynn charges the Human Warrior who threatens Jalil. Unfortunately, her attack is wild and she nearly cleaves her ally. 









*OOC:*


charge human warrior (1d20+2+5=8, 1d10+4=8) Crit! Well, Crit fail


----------



## IronWolf (May 20, 2011)

Miryam moves with surprising speed across the slippery rock, her whip snaps out towards the warrior battling Jalil.  The whip snakes past Jalil but fails to strike its target as Miryam moves forward.

Jalil makes another attack on the warrior he is facing off with and again his strike goes wide, the effort to keep sure footing likely contributing to the errant strike.  The warrior makes another heavy swing with his pick but between trying to stay upright and catching the motion of Rynn closing quickly misses Jalil again.

Rynn reaches the warrior, striking out, but fails to hit.  A crossbow bolt from Kyra's crossbow leaps down the tunnel, again striking the rock wall far from its target as she struggles with hitting the warrior while avoiding her companions.

Kyra glances at the human leader near the glowing stone and sees him making movements with his hands as if casting a spell, but unable to tell what.

At the end of the southern tunnel the zombie tries to stand and after a brief slip manages to stand upright.  It issues a guttural moan and prepares to move further down the tunnel towards the battle taking place ahead.


[sblock=OOC]

Party Health

Miryam:   Unharmed
Jalil:   Unharmed
Rynn:  Unharmed
Kyra:  Unharmed

Enemy Health

Human Leader:  Unharmed
Human Warrior:  Unharmed
Zombie (prone):  Unharmed


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Kyra Attack -- 1d20-4=-3
Warrior Attack on Jalil -- 1d20+2=6
Zombie to stand -- 1d20=10

[/sblock]



[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 21, 2011)

"Do you have him?" Miryam asks. "We cannot otherwise wait!"

The dancer flips back up the northern hall past Kyra, heading back for the chamber with the Zyphus Stone.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2011)

Jalil curses as he swings again, and once more the slippery footing in the tunnel spoils his aim. Frustration overcomes his usual stoicism, and he snaps uncharacteristically at Miryam as she dances away. "Have him? I suppose I might _have_ him if I could actually _hit_ him! Bright Lady preserve me, I can't keep my footing in this benighted place!"

[sblock=Actions]Attack (1d20+1=4) and miss.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 21, 2011)

Rynn takes a breath to calm herself down. She knew better than to launch into such a wild assault, _"I must be spending too much time amongst these humans, I've grown rash"_ she thinks to herself in the moment when she gathers her calm. 

The swordswoman then begins a series of feints, stabs, and slashes, her assault far more effective then her last attack.

[sblock=ooc]
Note: AC is currently 19 (16 base +2 deflection from Shield of Faith and +1 from trait)

MBA (1d20+5=20, 1d10+4=14)[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 22, 2011)

Miryam moves on past the fight with the warrior seeing Jalil and Rynn both engaging the man.  With ease she continues her dance along the north hall moving towards the chamber with the glowing Zyphus Stone.

Jalil again tries to keep the pressure on the warrior as Miryam goes twirling by moving towards the north tunnel.  Jalil makes another futile swing at the warrior failing to strike him once again the challenge of staying upright on the slippery floor making things difficult.

Rynn seems to visibly calm and slip into a calm and confident state as she begins a series of skilled feints and slashes.  The flurry quickly overwhelms the warrior's defenses as she slips the blade in under a high block and sends it plunging into the warrior's chest finding a weak point in his chain shirt.  The man's pick clatters to the floor as he slips off the blade and falls to the wet floor motionless.

Kyra, seeing Miryam coming her way and the warrior fall to Rynn's blow, begins to move to help Miryam where she can.

The man near the glowing stone bellows to the zombie "Move!  Help Tarn!" he says as he hefts his pick and keeps his eye on the tunnel entrances into the chamber with the stone.

The zombie continues to grunt, the sound echoing down the tunnel towards Jalil and Rynn as it lurches forward across the slippery tunnel floor.


[sblock=OOC]

Party Health

Miryam:   Unharmed
Jalil:   Unharmed
Rynn:  Unharmed
Kyra:  Unharmed

Enemy Health

Human Leader:  Unharmed
Human Warrior:  Dead
Zombie:  Unharmed


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Zombie Acro Check -- 1d20=19
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Is the zombie still prone, or did it manage to rise and begin moving toward us? The status says prone, but the description text makes it sound as though it's on its feet.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


My fault.  It is standing again and made its acrobatics check to move forward again.  I will update status.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2011)

Jalil sees the zombie on its feet and moving forward. "Ware the zombie, Rynn!" He moves forward to meet the creature, but as he springs into motion the treacherous footing betrays him; he ends up on his face with a mouthful of the foul water. He rolls over quickly, swiping a hand across his eyes and preparing to defend himself.

[sblock=Actions]Move: Start toward the zombie, promptly fall on face.
Acrobatics Check (1d20+1=3)

The big bad Inquisitor is acquitting himself well this fight . . . [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 23, 2011)

"My footing's just _fiiiine_," Miryam taunts back in a singsongy manner as she rushes out of the cavern.

_By Calistria's stinger,_ she thinks to herself as she approaches, _this cursed cleric is expecting us._ She thinks about how the situation looked before, and decides the best course of action would be to rush along the north side of the dais, not up the stairs but just north of it, and lash out at the Zyphus Stone itself... if the cult leader doesn't stop her.


----------



## IronWolf (May 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Post coming tomorrow, giving [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] a bit of extra time due to the site issues the past two nights.


----------



## IronWolf (May 26, 2011)

Miryam again passes easily over the slippery stone making it look easy as she speeds to the northern side of the glowing stone.  She lashes out with her sword, just reaching and striking the stone.  The sound of steel echoes in the chamber, the stone seeming quite impact resistant with barely a scratch made upon its surface from the blow.

The armored leaders yells "Destroy the stone you will not!  I will will destroy you before the stone could ever fall to your blows!" as he makes his way around the dias.  He moves much less gracefully than Miryam as the armor he wears clanks as he closes the distance.

Jalil shouts warning to Rynn and turns to move down the south passage towards the approaching zombie.  Taking a single step a slight depression in the stone floor causes Jalil to lose his footing as he tumbles to the wet floor.  Ahead he can see the zombie attempt to move forward, its feet slipping and sliding as it fails to advance further, the slippery tunnel causing all within to have troubles.

Kyra moves to follow Miryam.  She moves tentatively across the slippery stone floor and into the chamber beyond.  Once reaching the chamber and more sure footing she moves to help Miryam with the armor wearing leader of the cult, scimitar in hand.


[sblock=OOC]

Rynn, I assume you are going to move this round, feel free to make a check for moving and then normal actions for this upcoming round.

Miryam, you have flanking with Kyra now.

Party Health

Miryam:      Unharmed
Jalil:       Unharmed
Rynn:        Unharmed 
Kyra:        Unharmed

Enemy Health

Human Leader:    Unharmed
Human Warrior:   Dead
Zombie:          Unharmed


[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Zombie Acro Check -- 1d20=6
Miryam's Damage to Stone -- 1d6+2=3
Kyra Acro Check -- 1d20-1=16
[/sblock]



[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 27, 2011)

"However did you walk through all that passage wearing that enormous hunk of metal?" Miryam taunts as she attempts to bat away his pick.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2011)

Jalil surges to his feet and dashes the water from his eyes; brandishing his scimitar in frustration he moves toward the zombie, finally managing to close the distance.

[sblock=Actions]Move: Stand from Prone Acrobatics Check (1d20+1=21)
Move: To confront Zombie Acrobatics Check (1d20+1=11) (close to melee)[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 27, 2011)

Miryam lashes out at the armor wearing leader as he keeps his shield and pick up defensively for a moment seeing the woman before him preparing an attack.  Miryam lands a solid strike on the pick and sends the weapon clattering to the floor.  The man bellows back at her taunt "You will perish for that my lady." 

A strike from Kyra's scimitar screeches across the man's armor failing to make its way through the well formed metal as the man lunges toward Miryam witha softly glowing hand.  Miryam easily weaves away from the attack, the heavily armored man moving too slowly for the agile Miryam.

Jalil nearly closes the distance to the zombie, his scimitar in hand.  As he nears the zombie lurches forward as well the two meeting within the center of the tunnel.


[sblock=OOC]


Party Health

Miryam:      Unharmed
Jalil:       Unharmed
Rynn:        Unharmed 
Kyra:        Unharmed

Enemy Health

Human Leader:    Unharmed
Human Warrior:   Dead
Zombie:          Unharmed


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Kyra Attack -- 1d20+1=15 +2 (from flanking)
Zombie Acro Check -- 1d20=19
Cleric Touch Attack -- 1d20+3=8
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2011)

Jalil stands his ground against the approach of the zombie; droplets of water sling from the blade in a glittering arc as he swings his scimitar around . . .

[sblock=Actions]Attack (1d20+1=16) for Damage (1d6+1=3).[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 31, 2011)

"If I perish for what I've done, your god earns nothing. My god? Licks her lips for vengeance! You earn nothing. You've already lost."

Miryam lunges forth for a quick sting, remaining wary of the glowing hand.

OOC: Use Combat Expertise for +1 AC.


----------



## IronWolf (May 31, 2011)

Miryam makes a quick stab forward and works her blade in easily against the weaponless man who cannot get his shield over to cover the area he left open.  The blade finds a gap in his half-plate armor which is quickly stained red from the flow of blood.  

Kyra from the other side also presses her attack, also easily finding a gap in his armor with his attention diverted and also landing a devastating blow with her scimitar.  The man rushes Miryam his glowing hand outstretched in desparation as he manages to touch Miryam.  Miryam feels a sudden sense of dark death, her life starting to move before her eyes before she manages to shake that feeling off seemingly to no ill effect.

"Our plan must not fail, it is not possible!" the wounded man replies, sweat building about his brow and the blood staining his armor showing the heavy wounds he has sustained.

Jalil, back in the southern tunnel makes a vicious slash at the zombie before him.  He manages to work the blade in past its outstretch arms fileting a chunk of its rotting flesh free from its body as it continues mindlessly.  The zombie returns, a wide swing with its right arm that catches Jalil in the midsection nearly knocking the wind out of him as he hears what quite possibly was the sound of a rib breaking.


[sblock=OOC]

Miryam, the next action by the leader type might draw an AoO next round if you want to go ahead and make an AoO roll ahead of time.  

Pushing the pace just a bit, 1) because I happened to see on the Paizo boards that I can send a chronicle to renau1g with what he has completed so far and the table is legal and 2) because we have a family emergency type thing that may draw me away for a few days later this week.

Party Health

Miryam:      Unharmed
Jalil (HP: 2/9):       Critically Wounded
Rynn:        Unharmed 
Kyra:        Unharmed

Enemy Health

Human Leader:    Critically Wounded
Human Warrior:   Dead
Zombie:          Moderately Wounded


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Kyra Attack -- 1d20+3=20
Kyra Damage -- 1d6+1=7
Leader Touch Attack -- 1d20+3=20
Death Touch -- 2d6=5
Zombie Attack -- 1d20+4=20
Zombie Slam -- 1d6+4=7

[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2011)

_Bright Lady, that hurts! Gotta finish this thing!_

Jalil swings his scimitar desperately, adrenaline countering the debilitating effect of his broken rib. The blade slams into his foe's torso.

[sblock=Action]Standard:
Attack (1d20+1=19)
Crit Check (1d20+1=21) (Confirmed)
Damage (2d6+2=6)[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 31, 2011)

"What, so all this you've done is senseless? Perhaps that was your god's plan all along."

Miryam tries to finish him off quickly with her sword.


----------



## IronWolf (May 31, 2011)

Miryam finishes her words advising the cult leader that this has all been senseless as she once again manages a solid strike on the man.  Her blade finding another weak spot in the junction of the armor plating he wears, the cut goes deep, blood pooling to the floor.  The man's shield clatters to the floor as his eyes roll back into his head and he collapses against the side of the dias, slumpting down to the floor a widening circle of red blood circling his body as he lays unmoving.

Jalil continues his attacks against he zombie, biting through his own pain to land another blow on the rotting corpse before him.  He sends another large hunk of rotting flesh to the wet floor as the creature's movements slow, but are not stopped.  The zombie strikes out again at Jalil, but it goes wildly by failing to hit the dodging Jalil who is getting more used to staying upright on this slippery floor.

Kyra, watching as the armored man lies in his own blood, glances at Miryam, hears the guttural moans from the southern tunnel and moves quickly to see if she can help.  She moves quickly through the chamber, scimitar drawn.  She reaches the tunnel entrance and sets foot onto the slippery stone.  Moving too quickly she flails about to catch her balance, just managing to stay upright, but failing to make much progress further into the tunnel.


[sblock=OOC]

Only a zombie left....

Party Health

Miryam:      Unharmed
Jalil (HP: 2/9):       Critically Wounded
Rynn:        Unharmed 
Kyra:        Unharmed

Enemy Health

Human Leader:    Dead
Human Warrior:   Dead
Zombie:          Critically Wounded


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Zombie Attack on Jalil -- 1d20+4=10
Kyra's Acro Check -- 1d20-1=8

[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 31, 2011)

"Sting me," Miryam mutters, "I didn't want him to die."

Hearing the moans down the passage, she rushes off after them, drawing her whip along the way.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]

A family emergency is drawing me out of town for the next few days.  My posting is apt to be scarce until Sunday (6/5).

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Understood. May you and yours stay safe.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Hope all goes well with the emergency. Take care.[/sblock]

Jalil swings again at the zombie . . .

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Attack (1d20+1=12)

Don't think that hit, but just in case: Damage (1d6+1=7)[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 4, 2011)

Miryam races through the chamber and into the tunnel, moving easily by Kyra who is just regaining her balance.  Coming within reach of the zombie battling Jalil, Miryam manages to get the whip to snake around the rotting corpses legs.  With a quick pull she is able to knock the zombie off of it's feet sending it to the water covered floor.

Jalil, seizing the opportunity of striking while the zombie was down on the floor works his scimitar in and lands a devastating blow in the creature, nearly severing it's head from it's body as it seizes to move, a putrid smell arising from the deep slash.

The tunnel quickly quiets save for the dripping of water echoing within the stone walls and the sounds of the companions catching their breath.  The eerie glow of the stone emanates from the chamber ahead.

[sblock=OOC]

And that is the last of the enemies here.  The glowing stone remains.

I will likely be scarce until Sunday night, though I might have time to pop on tomorrow evening.

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 4, 2011)

Miryam finishes catching up to Jalil. "Here, Jalil," she says, putting an arm around him. "Let's get you out of this place."

She helps walk him out of the tunnel into the room with the Stone.

OOC: Taking 10 gives me a 16, and I'll also Aid Another to give Jalil a +2 for his acrobatics.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2011)

Jalil accepts Miryam's help and begins walking from the water covered tunnel, but then pauses. "Wait . . . the stone! We can't just leave it. That thing must be destroyed." He starts back along the tunnel toward the stone as he continues speaking. "And we've still got to find Pathfinder Wuthers as well."


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 5, 2011)

Miryam assists Jalil back to the chamber with the eerily glowing stone above the stone dais.  Kyra follows as well, with Rynn remaining back at the junction of the tunnel standing watch.

Before the green glowing stone, with some time to observe it you find it to be a rather large looking boulder that almost looks as if fell from above a long time ago.  Though large, with some effort the stone could possibly be moved from the chamber.  Miryam knows from her strikes against the stone that it seems quite protect against attack, though with enough time and strength she believes one could destroy the stone.

Kyra, moving near the fallen leader, reports that he appears to be unconscious and quite near his final breaths.

[sblock=OOC]

The leader type is unconscious, not dead yet.  Kyra could stabilize/channel energy to revive him if you wish.

With some investigation down here there appears to be no sign of Wuthers, you could do another search upstairs as well.

And we need to know what you wish to do with the stone as well.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2011)

"Kyra, would you see to the leader of this foul cult? Even those fallen so far to evil may be saved with proper diligence. However, we should likely strip him of arms and armor, and bind him securely, before waking him."

Jalil looks at the stone with mixed awe and disgust; he's plainly torn between his duty to the Dawnflower - and the world - and those values that drew him to the Pathfinders in the first place.

"This is a difficult choice . . . this artifact could bring much knowledge to the Pathfinders if it could be studied. However, my heart tells me that it must be destroyed, lest it be used again in the same manner as today."

His eyes light on the cult leader's heavy pick. Taking it up, he moves to the stone. Once in front of it, he pauses and looks to the others for confirmation of his choice.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 6, 2011)

Miryam nods. "There's been enough death today. We should end this."

Whispering under her breath, she adds, "Even in Taldor."


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 6, 2011)

Kyra moves near the fallen leader and kneels.  She moves his pick well way from him and then lays her hands upon him which seems to at least stop the bleeding though he still does not come to.  She then removes his armor and uses some bits of rope to secure his hands and ankles.

She begins words of prayer and a surge of healing emanates from her, making all around her feel the hurt of their wounds fade.  The man groggily begins to move, straining at first against his bonds before realizing where he is and that his weapon and armor have been taken from him.  He looks up, a scowl on this face. "Fools! Disrupting the stone's power!"

Jalil, retrieving the pick begins striking at the stone.  It seems only his most powerful of hits are able to chip away at the stone.  The leader calls out as Jalil strikes the stone "No!!

[sblock=OOC]

The stone seems to only take damage on the strongest of blows from the pick.  So it is possible to destroy it, but will take several hours of work to do so.  There is nothing pressing for your time at the moment though, so certainly possible.

Kyra stabalized then channeled energy.  Everyone gets 6hp back, which is what brought the leader back.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 6, 2011)

Having decided on a course of action and not having been gainsayed by his peers, Sarenrae's Inquisitor sets to with a will, determined to destroy the stone. "Sir, I'll have to ask you to quiet your shouting . . . if you do not, I'll be forced to gag you."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 6, 2011)

Miryam places a hand on Jalil's shoulder. "Oh, don't worry about that, you've got your hands full with that stone," she purrs. She pulls forth her Calistrian symbol.

"Gagging the whelp... is my job."


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 6, 2011)

Jalil continues hitting the glowing stone with the pick as Miryam glares at the bound cult leader who strains against the bonds for a few moments, then relaxes and keeps his mouth shut as Jalil continues his blows upon the stone.  

The work is tedious as Jalil hammers at the stone.  It takes nearly an hour for several small cracks to develop that allow the powerful, focused blows to widen those cracks.  It takes another hour of striking at the stone to get the cracks to the point where chunks of the stone begin to fall off in smaller bits.  The cult leader shakes his head, a scowl on his face as Kyra keeps a close eye on him.

Jalil, his arms growing fatigued as he continues to attempt to destroy the stone continues to strike the stone, the sound of the pick striking it echoing through the chamber.  Finally the stone begins to crumble under the blows of the pick until if finally shatters completely, the greenish glow diminishing slowly to nothing as the rock chunks remain as non-glowing remains.

"Fools! Zyphus will have his revenge upon you!" the cult leader bellows as he futilely strains against his bonds before relaxing again.

[sblock=OOC]

The stone has been successfully destroyed after several hours of work.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]If Miryam (and Rynn) want to go look for our missing Pathfinder while Jalil works on the stone that works for me.[/sblock]

As the stone cracks and shatters, Jalil lowers the pick head to the stone floor and leans wearily on the shaft. He looks over at the priest's words.

"Whew . . . I'm glad that task is over and done. I suppose if Zyphus is interested enough in the goings on 'round here he can come and look me up. Not looking forward to meeting him, but there's not much more I can do to stop him right now, either."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 8, 2011)

Miryam turns to the priest. "Well, while we have the time, perhaps we can discuss the gentleman who led you here? Tell me his story."


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 8, 2011)

The man looks up at Miryam from the ground where he lays bound, his eyes glance around the room and as if seeing that his plan has truly been foiled with the Zyphus Stone lying in pieces on the chamber floor he begins to speak.  

"My name is Fel Bustrani.  I led this Zyphus Cult in search of this stone that you have destroyed.  We then planned to overrun the city of Oppara with zombies, starting with those theater patrons that were present tonight!  The plan would have worked wonderfully if tonight hadn't been the night you Pathfinders sought to find one of your own."

"See, the stories of Zyphus said this great artifact was entombed here, long before this city rose to glory.  After much research I determined its location should be under this theater house.  But I needed help gain access and you Pathfinders have such a knack for getting into places most would not allow people to go.  So I found your Bodriggan Wuthers, who was all to eager to help when I presented myself as a cleric of Irori in search of an artifact.  Wuthers was easily able to gain access to the basement of the theater with permission of the theater owners, all too happy to assist a Pathfinder of course."

"It took us some time to dig through the bedrock, but dig we did and we finally reached the Chamber of the Stone.  A resting zombie had been left behind all those thousands of years ago and as your Pathfinder rushed to begin sketching the stone I brought the stone and zombie back to life through the words I had heard in a dream that started all of this.  Then I struck down your Pathfinder allowing me to set forth with the rest of my plan of turning the city into zombies.  But then you came along..."

"Your friend, Wuthers is likely to be found upstairs in the opera house above.  He left here as a zombie, but when this stone was destroyed all of my wonderful creations will have fallen unable to sustain being even as a zombie."

OOC: Assuming a search of the opera house for Wuthers...

Searching the opera house above is tedious, the destruction rather overwhelming.  Remarkably you do find many theater patrons still alive having huddled together as a group and either fought back or fled the killing zombies about the opera house.  Finally, after much searching you find what could only be Pathfinder Wuthers.  he has a pouch that contains a personal journal revealing a shorthand record of his adventures as a Pathfinder and a draft of a letter to Venture-Captain Eliza Petulengro that details the final stages of this dig and the strange character of this "cleric of Irori".  The story seems to match what Fel Bustrani has told you so far.

[sblock=OOC]

And that pretty much wraps the scenario!  There is the small matter of what you plan on doing with Fel Bustrani and the other female cleric you have bound in a bar closet upstairs.  The Taldoran authorities would be happy to take them from you though.

Scenario Rewards

420gp each

Eligible for Purhcase from Chronicle

Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300gp)
Potion of Bull's Strength (300gp)
Potion of Invisibility (300gp)

I should be able to get the chronicle sheets written up tonight or tomorrow and sent out soon.  I will also get the game reported.

And for those interested I am hoping to start the PFS30 early next week.  The mustering thread for that is here (official OOC and IC threads to come soon):

Interest Check: PFS #30

Hope everyone enjoyed the game!  I thought Miryam and Jalil ended up working well together!

[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Scenario Wrap-Up Stuff







I realized I need the day job checks from those interested in making them.



			
				Day Job Rolls said:
			
		

> If your character has any ranks in a Craft, Perform, or Profession skill, she may
> choose one of those skills and make one roll at the end of every scenario. This roll represents days or weeks of work done between scenarios. You may only include the following modifiers: Skill Ranks + Ability Score modifier + any applicable feat or trait bonuses.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


No day job roll for Jalil. Had a great time with this one; looking forward to the next as well! Thanks for running it, IW.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Chronicle Sheets







Here are chronicle sheets for Rynn and Jalil.  Looks like Miryam has ranks for a Day Job roll, I will post that one once the results of that roll are in.

Jalil Chronicle
Rynn Chronicle

Feel free to look them over.  I will report the game once Miryam's sheet is posted.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 14, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Scenario Wrap-Up Stuff
> ...




Day job: Perform (Dance)


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 14, 2011)

And Miryam's sheet:

Miryam Chronicle

I will report this event tomorrow at Paizo's site.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 15, 2011)

I reported the session at Paizo's site.  Give it a few and you should be able to see the reported session for you character at Paizo's site.  Let me know if you don't!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2011)

IW: The 'items found' on the Chronicle Sheet are available for purchase, correct? We don't actually keep them unless we buy them?


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 15, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> IW: The 'items found' on the Chronicle Sheet are available for purchase, correct? We don't actually keep them unless we buy them?




Correct. The "items found" section just notes what is available for purchase. So to keep any of those potions you would need to purchase it with gold, then it could be added to your character sheet.


----------

